# Dialer codes not working sim unlock



## menendeze

Hi!, I'm new here i'd like to say thank you in advance.

Here is the story. My Uncle just brought me a Samung Stratosphere G4 Verizon(I'm out of the States). It came with a T-mobile miniSim, but it has network lock.

First it had the lastest update FF1,

When followed some tutorials, here and at XDA, and manage to flash it: this is the current Info:

Hardware Version: I405.05
Model: SCH-I405
Firmware: 2.3.5
Base band: I405.05.V.FF1
SCH-I405.FF1
Kernel: 2.6.35.7.EI2
Compilation: SCH-I405.EI2
IMEI: 99XXXXXXXXXXXX (So its working)

The phone is rooted, when i got to the efs folder y didnt find any nv_data.bin, so i found an application nv_datarepair so now it appears, and with some tools it said it unlocked.

But it still doesn't reconize any Sim. but before i do anything with him (flash or sim unlock) if in the dialer i type: *#06# it doesnt show anything, not even if i press the call button(it show network not available) and no code work there. since I got the phone and even now.

Do you have any idea?, I'm about to flash it again to an FF1 version I found here, but even I get to do it right I need to get the simunlock.

I hope I explained myself enought.

Again, thank you in advance. take care.

*Edit:* I just installed FF1, but it says it need activation, and I can't... I used TESTMODE, to bypass but ask on every reboot, I noticed that even if I buy an unlock code i won't be able to use it since no hash number can be used...

*Edit 2: *I managed to bypass activation with Titanium and/or editing build.prop, but now i know that I need to change something to make the phone global capable.


----------



## nexuslite

First of all the T-Mobile mini sim is wrong. T-Mobile is GSM the stratosphere phone is CDMA, The mini sim is only for 4G access. You have to activate the phone with verizon or find another CDMA company who will flash the phone over to there network.


----------

